# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع >  >  *****يًآضَـآمٍَنٍ آلـ جَ ـنٍهُ**^_^****

## اسيرة شوق

نهنـئكم ونهنى صاحب العصر والزمان ( عجل الله فرجه ) بمولد ض ـامن الـ ج ـنه

و غ ـريب ط ـوس (ع)

وبـهذه المـنا س ـبه الـ س ـعيده ح ـبيت أ ع ـمل تصميم ح ـتى لـو ك ـكن بـ س ـيط


تفـ ض ـلوو ^_^






آرآكم تهمني !!

----------


## شمعة الوادي

تبين راي بدون زعل
التصميم عادي 
جميل 
بس اللون الاخضر خرب التصميم
يمكن لو كان خفيف احلى
عجبتني الكتابة الا عن جنب
لفتة نظري
ويسلمووو يداتك خيتووو
تحياتووو
شمعة الوادي

----------


## Princess

مرحبا
رايي من راي شموعه
اللون الأخضر شوي خرب في التصميم
طريقة توزيعه عليه اثرت فيه
تسلم الأيادي
وينعاد عليش السنه وكل سنه بصحه وسلامه
دمتي بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## عفاف الهدى

متباركه حبابه بالمولد
ويعطيش الله العافية

----------


## بصيص الامل

متباركه بالمولد

والله يعطيك الف عافيه

تصميمك حلو

وتسلم الايادي

----------


## شوق المحبة

الـ س ـلام ع ـليكم والرح ـمه ..


متبارركه خ ـيتو > ولو متأخ ـره ^_^" ..


التـ ص ـميم ج ـدآ ح ـلو ..


ورأيي من رأي أخ ـواتي بـ خ ـصوص الـلون الأخ ـضر ..


ماش ـاء الله عليكِ عندك إمكانيات وأفكار ،، إس ـتمري ..


وربي يـ ع ـطيكِ الف ع ـافيه ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## جنة كربلاء

*تسلم أيدك على هالمنظر الي يشرح القلب* 
*أني أفكر في عمل صوره لحبيبي سلطان طوس الأمام الرضا عليه السلام أذا خلصتها باعرضها عليكم عشان تعطوني رأيكم* 
*دعواتكم لي*
*بالتوفيق وبزيارة الأمام الرضا عليه السلام*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*تصميم حلووو وبسيط*
*كل عام وانتي بالف خير*
*والله يسلم دياااتج*
*وربي يعطيج العاافيه*
*تحيااتي*

----------

